# Can't log in: "Driver Account Not Activated"?



## Uber Driver Life (Mar 22, 2015)

Since yesterday at 7:30PM (Wednesday) haven't been able to log-in. Keep getting message "Driver account not activated". Only thing I can think of is my Android phone did a partner app update yesterday. No response from Uber yet. Anyone else getting this?


----------

